# TiOS on trying to train my gsd to run with me outside



## ParkersPopLou (Apr 15, 2012)

Hey all

Got a white gsd puppy that is now almost 10 weeks. I want him to be able to run with me in the future. Anybody have experience with this? Any tips on how to start walking him to later when he's older run or anything on how to get started would be great thanks!

Lou:dogsledding:


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Mine run with my DH. No real training involved as they like to do it. I would wait until your dog is older and the joints are more developed. Mine don't start until after a year and they've already had at least one set of hip and elbow xrays to rule out genetic defects that would be exacerbated by running.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Start walking on-leash with your pup when he's a few weeks older. Take it slow and easy, keep an eye on him and let him set the pace. By the time he's 6-7 months old he can walk 2-3 miles no problem. Obviously, try to keep him off the concrete and on the grass as much as possible. Then, after he's a year old, start adding some jogging intervals into your walks. Just a minute or so at a time. Gradually lengthen the running intervals as you shorten the walking intervals.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

First and most important (for me) is that you have loose leash walking mastered. Also some good impulse control when your dog sees little critters running across the road in front of you. You will also need to really learn your dog's potty habits so you know when he needs to stop to poop/pee versus he just caught an interesting scent.

After that, what Lies and Emoore said is pretty much it. You just start running and make sure you don't overdo it.


----------



## VChurch (Jun 14, 2010)

I would definitely wait until your dog is older to start running with them, as a general rule you're supposed to wait until their joints are fused -- which I think is about 18 months old for larger dogs.
I run with both of mine -- usually only one dog at a time but occasionally I take both for one run. It's enjoyable and a lot of fun for me and my dogs, more so because I've trained them to make it easy for me. 

Lessons learned through experience:
[I would teach these things during walking so that when you transition to running it's just a natural/normal thing they do without thinking -- Minna's transition to running was very easy because she was already trained on how to be polite when we went for a walk.]

1) teach the dog NOT to switch back-and-forth in front of you -- you don't want to trip over your dog, it's not fun and can be quite embarassing; I've gotten lucky and only had this happen once or twice when something spooked them and I caught myself both times before I tripped.

2) teach the dog NOT to stop whenever he wants to. This can create problems when you're running and a large dog stops mid-stride lol.

3) start short -- just like a person running for the first time you may not want to run more than .5-mile (sometimes not even that far); dogs get tired/sore/injured just like people. Pay attention to your dog and learn about "signs of tiredness/exhaustion." 

4) pay attention to paws and heels (first time I ran with Minna her heels got scraped a bit just because it was a new movement on concrete for her, she _never_ complained or showed any sign of injury! -- found out because I check my dogs for sore spots after I run them). I also sometimes massage their muscles a bit after we've run, just to make sure they don't get tight/stiff at all.

5) pay attention to the weather! As a general rule for myself I won't run my dogs when it's warmer than 70-75 degrees, and when it's 70-75 I run them a shorter distance or I wait until the morning/evening when the sun is not so brutal. 55-65 is my two's preference for running.

Enjoy the run! The more fun YOU have, the more fun the dog will have!!


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Get out there and get going already! You can be walking your pup now as much as he wants to without pushing him. You can increase speed and distance with age, but only as much as he can readily do. You should be out jogging a few miles by the time he's 6 months old.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

at 10 weeks old forget about the running.


----------



## Pepper311 (Sep 11, 2011)

Work on leash training. A dog that walks well on leash will run well on leash. Teach leave it command that way if your dog wants to stop and sniff but you want to keep running give the leave it command and the dog should not even stop.

I run and bike with my dog.


----------

